# dark eldar for sale



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

hello

annoyingly im selling my dark eldar army check it out on ebay
<http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330582307132>

make me a good offer

thanks


----------

